# Para Inductancias: Programa para peso y largo de alambre y espiras maximas



## hipatetik (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola, como mi primer aporte consistente a este foro les dejo un programa que realicé acorde a mis necesidades: Inducµ@X¡. No es muy preciso, pero a fines prácticos a mi me sirve... cualquier duda o comentario no duden en preguntar. Les recuerdo, es sólo un programa aproximado para calcular peso y largos totales de alambres para inductores, asi como espiras máximas. Desde ya, muchas gracias y espero que les sea util.


----------



## rourke (Abr 28, 2009)

gracias mi hermanito lo baje ahorita pero lo probare cuando termine de escribir mi agradecimiento por tu aporte. cualquier pregunta sobre tu programa no dudare en escribirte. de nuevo muchas gracias mi pana.


----------



## Guest (Abr 28, 2009)

justo ahora estaba estudiando como calcular inductores con nucleo de aire y tengo que usar tablas, formulas y todo ese lio , este programa me sirve para hacerlo ? gracias !


----------



## felixls (Abr 28, 2009)

Muy bueno tu programa!, junto con el LC Meter que me estoy armando tengo todo para ponerme a adornar la habitación con inductores, jeje


----------



## hipatetik (Abr 28, 2009)

Este programa solamente calcula el largo y peso aproximado del alambre, ademas de las espiras máximas que entrarian en una ferrita de un determinado diametro y largo, dado el diámetro del alambre.Estoy pensando hacer mas adelante una version con AWG...


----------



## hipatetik (Abr 28, 2009)

por otra parte, si se quiere calcular cuantas espiras entrarian en un nucleo de aire de X longitud e Y diametro (es decir, dada una longitud que se quiere que tenga la bobina al aire), el programa puede andar igual...


----------



## mario canaza quentasi (Sep 2, 2009)

Muy bueno el programa, realmente ayuda y agiliza bastante el calculo, gracias por tu aporte......


----------



## acervanttes (Sep 8, 2009)

xcelente amigo, gracias por el aportazo, es un problema calcular las bobinas.


----------



## transistorbj (Oct 9, 2009)

*gracias lo boy a bajar y probar hace falta algo asi*


----------

